# Unicolor Kit



## smithdan (Nov 4, 2016)

Purchased a Unicolor kit to play with some time ago.  As the shop guy told me that it had a limited shelf life once mixed, I have now shot 8 - 10 rolls so ready to go.  Instructions look pretty straightforward but wonder if anyone has used one of these and are willing to share some info and experiences with this chemistry.  Tips and moral support would be most welcome before I rip open the envelopes.  D


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 4, 2016)

Color chemistry is highly toxic and carcinogenic. Manufacturers (& retailers) tend to play down how toxic.

Follow all safety precautions carefully. If you can't feel the breeze you don't have enough ventilation. And read this: https://www.amazon.com/Overexposure...8-1-fkmr0&keywords=overexposure+monona+rosoll

If I've scared you, good.

Joe


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 4, 2016)

MSD sheet,,,,,   http://www.freestylephoto.biz/static/pdf/msds/unicolor/Unicolor_-_C41_-_MSDS.pdf


----------



## smithdan (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks to you both for the info.  Realize that the solutions are nasty and will try to be as careful with them as possible.  Had hoped to hear from someone who had used this kit and found that it worked pretty much to direction or if they found any quirky stuff to work around. 

As far as its killing effectiveness it can't be any worse than that mid 70's Cibachrome.


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 7, 2016)

smithdan said:


> Thanks to you both for the info.  Realize that the solutions are nasty and will try to be as careful with them as possible.  Had hoped to hear from someone who had used this kit and found that it worked pretty much to direction or if they found any quirky stuff to work around.
> 
> As far as its killing effectiveness it can't be any worse than that mid 70's Cibachrome.



In fact it can be worse than 70's Cibachrome and so what? Something that will kill you slower than something else is no big deal? I lost two friends (both in their 40s) to lymphatic cancer. Both were full-time photographers who did all their own color processing. John was lax and had a typical "photographer's attitude" about chemical safety -- he processed color C-Prints in open trays. I know it's only anecdotal and not evidence, but also in that book I referenced for you the forward is written by John Pfhal who recovered from cancer after years of processing his own color work. He's convinced it was the chemistry that caused his cancer. He may be right.

As for effectiveness. Color chemistry is very sensitive to PH and temperature. If you want roll to roll consistency make sure you maintain tight control over both.

Joe


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 7, 2016)

I've heard of the Unicolor kit, I'd be interested in how it turns out.

I've only done B&W darkroom work at a local university where there was good ventilation and emphasis on wearing gloves, using tongs, etc. And when I used their community darkroom I didn't stay in there too long at a stretch, would stop or sometimes take a break and take a look at what was happening below in the pottery studio, or glass bead fusing... I suppose a number of those type things mean learning how to use it safely.


----------



## smithdan (Nov 8, 2016)

Rest assured that I will handle the chemistry with care and follow instructions to the letter.  This will be my first and last attempt to process C41 and most likely wouldn't try it at all except for the relative simplicity of the Unicolor kit.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 9, 2016)

I'd heard it wasn't supposed to be all that difficult to use. But it's not something I've thought about trying.

There are just things that need to be used with safety precautions but can be usable if you know what you're doing. At work we had to watch this annual training video related to using various chemicals when the only thing we ever handled was the stuff to squirt on the tables to clean after the kids left. Every year in the one video this same guy keeled over and it got comical, you'd think he'd know to stop breathing that stuff and taking roles in training videos! lol Talk about overdoing it... we didn't need to sit thru that, knowing where to find the MSDS sheets/notebook if by some chance we would've spilled the whole container or something probably would have been enough.

We used to joke about having a department of redundancy department. Now that I've gotten this way off topic, I'll be interested to see how the Unicolor works out.


----------



## smithdan (Nov 9, 2016)

Giving it a go next week,  weather too nice here to play inside now.  No darkroom so all processing will not be in a confined space.  If I get anything worthwhile I'll post probably on this thread.


----------

